# Halloween Tattoo - any help improving?



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

You didn't say exactly what your design was...or am I missing something? Describe what you had in mind. I can see if I can photoshop you something.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Elza said:


> You didn't say exactly what your design was...or am I missing something? Describe what you had in mind. I can see if I can photoshop you something.


I included a pic of what i could sketch on paper, its showing up for me 

It should work, was the BB code the halloween forum image gallery gave me

i'll include a link to the image under it incase it's not loading for some people

edit:

just did a google image search for halloween tattoo and turns out the tree and gravestone idea i made in my head has already been turned into a tattoo

http://www.zhippo.com/JoshWoodsHOSTED/images/gallery/hollowen kid tattoo now.jpg

that's an awesome design, except for the TOT'er in my opinion, but the colors are exactly what i was thinking


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

I can see it !!!! you can take it to the tattoo shop and have them improve on the drawing that way its still your drawing just touched up!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I was going to suggest taking it to a tattoo place - take in your sketches and look at the artist's portfolios until you find someone that has the style that you like and have them work on your sketch.

They do their best work when you work with them - and you can have them tweak it until it is exactly what you envisioned.

I think your sketch has a lot of potential - I keep putting off getting one since I can't decide exactly what I want!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I say go for a full back piece and include everything halloween in it. Witches, full moon, bat, haunted house, cemetery, spooky trees, wicked fence, ghost and tot's.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

I've been thinking about getting a Halloween themed sleeve done. Maybe using vintage images from the 1920's through 60's. Anyone else have Halloween themed tats?

Jim


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

OMGDan it is a great idea for a tat! I'm tempted to play in Photoshop and see what I can come up with for you, but I don't have much time. If I start playing with the design I'll PM you.

Your best bet might be going to the place you plan on getting the tat and have them sketch it out like others suggested.



Dalloween said:


> I've been thinking about getting a Halloween themed sleeve done. Maybe using vintage images from the 1920's through 60's. Anyone else have Halloween themed tats?


I have a pumpkin tat on my ankle, been wanting to get a black rose.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Agreed, the artists at the shop (make sure it's a good/professional shop) can easily turn that into something really nice and clean looking. The idea looks great!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Dalloween said:


> I've been thinking about getting a Halloween themed sleeve done. Maybe using vintage images from the 1920's through 60's. Anyone else have Halloween themed tats?
> 
> Jim


Does this count??? 



















here's the concept art


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

That is freakin awesome I love it


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

cant wait to see that done,its gonnalook killer. ill give the drawing a shot, maybe clean itup a little.


----------



## Monster Mash (Jun 29, 2008)

You think you are bad at drawing? That drawing is WAY better than I could ever do! You should see how I draw bare trees. JUST AWFUL!!! TERRIBLE!!!! Your sketch is a work of art next to my drawings!!!


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Why yes, I believe it does. lol WOW!!!



Bear said:


> Does this count???


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

OMGDan said:


> the size would have to be about 405x405 pixels on the computer to be the right size for the gap on my arm on paper
> 
> if anyone feels like helping me out it would be much appreciated


You still looking for help?

Dalloween -


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thats a great start so far. Can't wait to see it when it's finished. Are you going with colord or black ink? It will look super eaither way. 

I don't think I could ever bring myself to get a Halloween tat. I love halloween and all but it's not something that has a whole lot of meaning to where I would want it on my body forever ya know. 

Again, look's great can't wait to see it.


----------



## Monster Mash (Jun 29, 2008)

Monster Mash said:


> You think you are bad at drawing? That drawing is WAY better than I could ever do! You should see how I draw bare trees. JUST AWFUL!!! TERRIBLE!!!! Your sketch is a work of art next to my drawings!!!



What I meant was that your drawing is good. Sorry if it seemed like something else.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Okay, I see your image now. I'll play with an idea in Photoshop...but take whatever course you want.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

creepy crawler said:


> I can see it !!!! you can take it to the tattoo shop and have them improve on the drawing that way its still your drawing just touched up!!


yup,, i got a full sleve,,go talk to your tattoo artist,, they will get the design going


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Sorry for the absence, been really busy this weekend.

Thanks for the replies guys.



Bear said:


> You still looking for help?
> 
> Dalloween -


Sure am, if anyone wants to take a shot be my guest, any input would be appreciated

If all else fails i'll do what most suggested and take it into the artist. I did that with one of my others but it wasn't as unique as this so i had more faith in them ha.



halloweenrocks08 said:


> Thats a great start so far. Can't wait to see it when it's finished. Are you going with colord or black ink?


Color. Eventually would like to work my existing tattoo's into a colorful sleeve.



Monster Mash said:


> What I meant was that your drawing is good. Sorry if it seemed like something else.


No worries, i understood ya. And thanks!

Again thanks for the support everyone, if you think you can help please feel free to do so, if more than one person helps i could combine the best ideas from all perhaps


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

wow bear you went to extreme getting that back tat! as for you OMGDAN i'm a traditonal artist and can touch up what you have drawn so far. But like everyone said just go to a good tattoo place and show them your sketch and they will touch it up with what ever you want it to look like. Make sure you go through their portfolio and see what tattoos they have done and make sure thats its work that they drew themselves not of the wall stuff those are stencils and anybody can do those. The ones that are able to tattoo freehand stuff are the best ones to go too.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Bear - WOW WOW WOW WOW

That has to be the largest Halloween tat I've ever seen. I have a winged skull on my back and it's teensy in comparison. How many hours have you sat for that so far? You truly put your heart, soul and blood in to Halloween! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

OMGDan - have you thought about a Halloween tree design? I wanted to make it for a prop (looks like next year now for sure), but it's a black tree with 13 jack o'lanterns on it and a large pumpkin on top. You could always add a witch at the base or a graveyard or both....


This is my really horrid drawing of what my concept was... and I do mean terrible - so please look at it with an idea of the possibilities!! 

scan0001.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

OMGDan said:


> Sure am, if anyone wants to take a shot be my guest, any input would be appreciated


Cool, I'll see what I can come up with for ya.



runswithvampires said:


> wow bear you went to extreme getting that back tat!


That's an understatement!!! It all started out as a simple little cover-up!



pandora said:


> Bear - WOW WOW WOW WOW
> 
> That has to be the largest Halloween tat I've ever seen. I have a winged skull on my back and it's teensy in comparison. How many hours have you sat for that so far? You truly put your heart, soul and blood in to Halloween! Can't wait to see the finished product.


I've sat for prob. 10hrs. The artist is now in prison, go figure, and no one wants to touch someone elses work. So I'm in limbo waiting to see what happens next.

Some day I hope to get it finished...the sooner the better though.

Even tried the guys at Miami Ink, was that a waste of time...but I did manage to get a tattoo while I was there.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Bear said:


> Cool, I'll see what I can come up with for ya.


Awesome!

And that back piece is incredible, shame about the little situation you got there tho. Surely given the circumstances someone would be willing to finish it.

And what are the guys at miami ink really like, i'm guessing there was a huge waiting list, it wasn't the famous people doing the tattoo's, and the prices were ridiculous, close?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

*Miami Ink*

So, you want the Miami Ink story huh....

Ok, I was attending a seminar in Orlando for work…a 2 week seminar mind you. On the last Wed. night I had the idea of going by Miami Ink and checking it out. I looked them up online and got the number. When I called all I got was a recording, they do not take appointments, walk-ins only, and a $200 minimum, no hourly fee. It didn’t sound too bad and I decided I would take the trip.

The next morning I got up and set forth…about five and a half hours later, not to mention $7.50 in tolls, I showed up in beautiful South Beach Miami. After driving around for about 10min I finally found the Miami Ink Studios as I drove by it. So I made the block and found a nice parking spot by an apartment complex and walked to the studio.

While walking down the street I was kinda excited and when I saw the door I was ready to go in and get some work done. 










I pulled open the door, walked in, and saw….that it was a retail shop. The Miami Ink Studios is now located a few doors down the street and called Love Hate Tattoo Studios. This “studio” was the old filming location and had been turned into a commercial outlet for their “gear”. I was kinda bummed but at least knew that there was in fact a “real” studio and began to walk out the door. As I was leaving I head a voice say “See ya later!” I turned to reply and saw that it was none other than Yojiro Harada. Well, needless to say I was excited again and had to get a picture with him. We chatted for a few and I left to head down the street.










I walked in to the Love Hate Studio and was impressed with the shop, very clean and well decorated. 










Walked up to the counter and had a conversation with a dude who could have cared less that I was there. Regardless, I was there and it took me a long time to do it, so I pressed on. I handed him a drawing that I wanted to get done and he told me that it would be around $250-$300. More than it was worth but I knew there would be a $200 min. and agreed. After placing my $100 deposit and artwork in his hands he told me to come back around 1pm.










1:30pm I arrive back at the shop ready to get going. Around 3:15 he tells me I’m next and has a question about my artwork. He says “which one do you want?” I explained that I handed him my drawing and that’s what I wanted. He replied, “No, which angel did you want?” I assume he could read the expression on my face and continued, “They’re $250 a piece.” So, did I loose my cool…YUP! I told him to just give me my money back and give up my spot. He then pointed to a little sign that said “DEPOSITS NON REFUNDABLE” GREAT, I thought to myself and tried to argue the situation…to no avail. Now I was on the hunt to find something that I could be happy with since I had to pay anyway. While I was looking, Darren Brass walked by (another photo op.) and we talked about my tattoo and the situation with the artist. Very nice guy and down to earth to say the least.










Well, to make this long story…and it gets even longer, short I got Wicked tattoo'd on my right wrist for $200…normally a $50-$75 tattoo, by James Hamilton.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Fascinating story! 
Did you get a picture? I'm not into tattoos but from what you described he must quite the artist and I love art.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

OMGDan I love creepy trees and intend on getting a creepy tree with something halloweenish as a coverup for the tat on my right upper arm.

This is the one I got on 10/31/06, on my left inner forearm... she is my guardian, along with the three ravens.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh yeah... Bear that sucks that your tattooist is jailed!! You know there is a solution to you getting it completed but I'm not so sure you would enjoy the ummmm... cagey'ness. 

Awesome start to the back piece though!! Do you have others, besides the wrist?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

KimilyTheStrange said:


> Oh yeah... Bear that sucks that your tattooist is jailed!! You know there is a solution to you getting it completed but I'm not so sure you would enjoy the ummmm... cagey'ness.
> 
> Awesome start to the back piece though!! Do you have others, besides the wrist?


No thanks, I prefer dropping people off there rather than checking in!! 

I also have a skull tribal arm band, I'll get a picture of it a bit later.

Terra: I added the pictures to the post...like you couldn't tell.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, Bear. Great pictures and the tattoo looks great!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Terra, it's kind of addicting.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*Hey Dan. I was sketching up something as close as possible to your original sketch and came up with this. I didn't do the witch yet because I forgot to leave room at the top of the paper. But I can do her later. I was just trying to come up with something that you could take to a REAL artist so that he would have some idea.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice, I like that a lot!


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

Great thread!
Okay, I agree with everyone - take it to an artist. My husband is working on his Halloween sleeve and most of it was designed by his artist. It's a work in progress. His birthday is Halloween.
I have a tree that completely covers my back. You can see a pic of it if you go to my website in my sig and click on the about me once there.
The plan...has been to add a heart (as in human heart) to the roots, tipped over skull at the base with a raven on it, and some headstones with a bit of mist. Edgar Alan Poe sort of thing. An artist had already drawn some of it out, then dropped off the face of the earth, so I have to start looking for another artsit which is a pain.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*Thanks Bear. I couldn't do much for the background because my cheap scanner won't decipher shades of grey that well. I was thinking of throwing a vulture on top or maybe some bats hanging from the limbs.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

jkcoop said:


> Great thread!
> Okay, I agree with everyone - take it to an artist. My husband is working on his Halloween sleeve and most of it was designed by his artist. It's a work in progress. His birthday is Halloween.
> I have a tree that completely covers my back. You can see a pic of it if you go to my website in my sig and click on the about me once there.
> The plan...has been to add a heart (as in human heart) to the roots, tipped over skull at the base with a raven on it, and some headstones with a bit of mist. Edgar Alan Poe sort of thing. An artist had already drawn some of it out, then dropped off the face of the earth, so I have to start looking for another artsit which is a pain.



Love the tree Jodi....


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

RookieSpooker said:


> *I was just trying to come up with something that you could take to a REAL artist so that he would have some idea.*


Don't sell yourself short - that's a great drawing and you are a really good artist!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

RookieSpooker said:


> *Thanks Bear. I couldn't do much for the background because my cheap scanner won't decipher shades of grey that well. I was thinking of throwing a vulture on top or maybe some bats hanging from the limbs.*



A vulture would be a nice touch.


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

Bear said:


> Love the tree Jodi....


Thanks - it needs some leaves added that look like they are barely hanging on, and that there is a bit of a breeze and some are fluttering down....make sense?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah, that would be a nice touch....now only if we could only find someone to finish them. I feel for ya, it's been over a year since I've been waiting.


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

Yeah -- you are definitely in a worse pickle. I'm trying to find someone to add to. You are trying to find someone to finish a concept already started. That's hard because artist can be so incredibly different.

Do you have any idea of when he might "be available" again?


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Bear said:


> Love the tree Jodi....


*I agree. That is a nice tree. I also love the dragonfly flanked by the scroll work. My wifes name is also Jodi, by the way..*


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

RookieSpooker said:


> *I agree. That is a nice tree. I also love the dragonfly flanked by the scroll work. My wifes name is also Jodi, by the way..*


And she spells it with an "i" as well?! No one ever gets mine right and then it's usually with a "y" or an "ie". I don't think there are many of us - "Jodi with an i" - out there.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a tattoo of my ex's last name that I was dying to have covered up. Well along came my friend, who happened to be getting back into the tattoo business, he needed the experience and I needed the tattoo covered. 2 hours later, and a little blood, (he needed to get reuse to the needle pressure), I have a beautiful butterfly covering a last name, and it didn't cost a thing. 

So you could look into letting an experience rookie take a go at it, give him the experience, ask around the local tattoo shops.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Bear, great story, and awesome pics. Always nice to know the truth behind things, cool that you got two meet's out of it also.



RookieSpooker said:


> *Hey Dan. I was sketching up something as close as possible to your original sketch and came up with this.*


*

That's awesome, definitely a big help. The tree looks so realistic, i could easilly get an artist to work with that and know it'd turn out good. Thanks. Oh, real nice jack-o-lanterns too.


And that back piece is great Jodi.




TheGothicPrincess said:



So you could look into letting an experience rookie take a go at it, give him the experience, ask around the local tattoo shops.

Click to expand...

Yeah i thought about that, i know i could get that done back in the US but it doesn't appear to happen around here, think it has to do with the ridiculously strict health & safety laws here.*


----------

